# Archer Insect Growth Regulator



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

If I were you, I would contact the company and ask them if it is safe. Their customer care center can be contacted at: http://www.syngentapmp.com/contactus/general


----------



## stamps (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks, I knew it wasn't listed on the label


----------

